# NRPE2 Problem FreeBSD <--> CentOS



## maquis196 (Mar 22, 2012)

Evening all! I'm in the process of replacing the infrastructure servers where I work with *Free*BSD boxes. I'm currently on the Nagios server and all is going well between *Free*BSD boxes and the one Gentoo box I have up to date.

The problem I have is that I can't seem to get nrpe on my FreeBSD box to talk to nrpe on centos. I've tried both the 2.12 version from epel and 2.13 from source and I get errors regarding SSL handshake with SSL turned on, and CRC32 errors when ssl turned off. 

I realise it's more likely a centos problem but was hoping someone where had experience with this problem. I've tried recompiling 2.13 from source with openssl 1 libs but that wont compile.


----------



## maquis196 (Mar 26, 2012)

The problem was FreeBSD's. If you compile nrpe2 with SSL enabled. It produces a client that doesn't want to speak to non-BSD nrpe clients.

It's strange, with that flag turned off, you can still talk SSL to CentOS boxes. I don't pretend to understand it, I just know it works. Writing this here for future reference.


----------



## maquis196 (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh please mark first post as solved. I forgot that I can't edit posts here.

Thanks.


----------

